# Demodulacion Fm en Labview



## axshaw (Abr 22, 2014)

hola.

En lo que me puedan ayudar se los agradeceré eternamente, tengo un trabajo donde requiero modular y de modular Am y Fm en el software labview, pues no encontré un bloque para tal fin como por ejemplo en matlab que existen instrucciones para esto. al no encontrarla me di a la tarea de realizarlo basado en la ecuación que gobierna cada etapa, con Am me funciono perfecto, pero para Fm ya logra realizar la modulación, pero para la demodulación no tengo ninguna idea. adjunto documento en word con las capturas de pantalla de la simulacion.

Agradeciendo la atencion prestada.



adjunto archivos .vi realizados en labview 2012.


----------



## axshaw (May 10, 2014)

Hola.

Envista de la colaboración les agradezco ya que veo que son muy pocos los conocedores de este software, por tal razón adjunto un enlace de YouTube donde realizo la simulación del ejemplo requerido. Después de mucho trabajo logre realizar la modulación Am y Fm en labview.


----------

